# Old Sno Thro rebuild



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a old Sno Thro i working on. Model H60-7500 3H ,Serial #8197 16144. I need a diagram...pic...or something for the linkage on carb for throttle and governor. Springs are missing, and if i had one i wouldn't know where to put it. I have found a few online but are not quite the same carb as mine...mostly H60's. Does anyone have or know of a place to find a diagram? Right now it only runs wide open. I'm attaching a pic of mine,(hopefully),and don't pay attention to the spring,it's just something i dug up to try.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi ugeely,
Welcome to the SBF. Check on this link for the Tecumseh manual...page 33 lower right is for old "Snow King" engines. Looks like what you have. MH
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: ugeely. Sorry MH, my manual shows figure 25 on page 32 as the correct picture, I think. It also looks like item #220 on the parts list and is Tecumseh part number 30826 which costs $2.50. ugeely, small engine throttle springs are designed to supply the correct tension and "should not" be substituted with a spring that "looks like it will work" at the risk of over speeding and blowing up your motor.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Check back tomorrow, I will get some pics of mine and post it for you. I could tell you right now that that short spring shouldn't be there. Looks like that one is holding it wide open.


----------



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you...I'll check it out.


----------



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello Grunt, I think you nailed it. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok Ray, i'll check back. Thanks


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's a pic of mine off an H70.
After looking at it again, just FYI, that is not my gasket glob in the pic:facepalm_zpsdj194qh. This was an un-retouched carb pic from a project blower with a grenaded Tec 7hp. I may never use it , but if I do, it certainly will be cleaned up to correct standards.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't know if you caught this vid when searching
Check around 1:44 mark


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ugeely :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

Great vid...thanks jtclays


----------



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice to be in the forum...thanks "kiss4afrog"


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello ugeely, welcome to *SBF!!* did you get the linkage set properly


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and I'd add that shopping around on the web, might also benefit your wallet.


----------



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

Got spring in mail but don't think its right . Tried to attach pics but it wont let me...want a http url or something of my image....??? It's neither, it's in my photo album...weird.
Guess it's off to a shop with it. Thanks for trying with me.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If you "go advanced," then select the paper clip, it should allow you to post up your pic. 

And I have to agree, this part of using this forum is not the easiest to negotiate.


----------



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks ...i'll give it a shot.


----------



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

*Wrong spring?*

New spring in but very questionable, I'll let you who know more about it decide. Hope image is there for viewing.


----------



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

*Right spring?*

New spring installed, but very questionable, I'll let you folks who know more about it decide. Hope image is there for viewing. Trying to get pics from my computer to here is a major task. Sometimes it shows the attachment and now this time it won't....baffling.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i have a 4hp engine with a very similar setup, the spring is in the other hole on the throttle arm and appears to have been crimped into that aluminum looking piece on the carb end of the governor linkage. ( that could have been a creative fix from years ago?)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It could be a substitution spring, per the manufacture's specs. I agree, it does not look right. But does it do the job?

Is the RPM within specs?


----------



## ugeely (Dec 15, 2015)

Well it revs full bore between full and half throttle, and as i back it off and get to midway it starts to die...and does. When I get to half throttle.. backing off... 
It'll die. Everything runs between half to full throttle ...either go or no go. Not much difference between half and full..lotta rev's. Not much different without the spring...actually none, runs pretty much the same. Spring is same size as in pic. I'll move it around. In past there's probably been a little rigging been done I imagine, so it's gonna be a challenge..lol:smiley-confused009:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I understand, there nothing like trying to correct other "fix's" that have happened along the way. Hopefully, someone can share a pic of their setup mounted, and that will give your answer.


----------

